# What Was It We Saw ?



## G-Zero (15 Aug 2015)

Me and the boss lady were cycling south towards Les Sables d'Lonne, Vendee, Fr one day last week and making use of an excellent coastal cycle path winding through a forest.
We came across a family of four cycling towards us on the equivalent of a cycling 'convoy exceptional', but they were past us so quickly I couldn't quite see how it was put together.
We discussed the 'bike' during lunch and from memory it appeared to be a tandem, with a recumbent at the front and a normal seated rider at the rear. There was a child carrying seat attached, I think behind the recumbent rider and another child was attached to the rear on a tag along.

This was certainly the longest 'bike' I've ever seen and some skill must have been needed on the tighter bends.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2015)

A quick Google found this which may or may not help. You couldn't fit a child seat behind the recumbent rider on these machines, but you could certainly add a tag along behind it.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Aug 2015)

Sounds like a pino






http://hasebikes.com/84-1-Tandem-Pino.html


----------



## G-Zero (15 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies and those certainly look similar to what we saw.

I'm not 100% certain where the child seat was fitted, other than it was in there somewhere. I wonder if they've had an adaption made to the frame ?


----------



## G-Zero (15 Aug 2015)

Some interesting images now that I know what I'm searching for !


----------



## G-Zero (15 Aug 2015)




----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2015)

Can't say I'd fancy being stuck out the front, without a set of handlebars to call my own.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Aug 2015)

raleighnut said:


> without a set of handlebars to call my own.



That almost sounds like a song title!


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> That almost sounds like a song title!


 Made me think of this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WoLZRFJLFeQ

but out the front there I for one would feel very vulnerable


----------



## arallsopp (15 Aug 2015)

Meeting the world with your feet is actually quite reassuring, I find. Yes, having someone else steering would up the thrill component a little, but it's far preferable to meeting the world with your head


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Aug 2015)

...saw one of those on the Kennet towpath near Reading a couple of years back - not something you see everyday that's for sure  ....


----------



## byegad (17 Aug 2015)

The front rider has a pair of bars at seat level to hold. They have no movement and from users I'm told it's a little like riding a tadpole trike as far as view and feeling. You are sat a deal higher than a trike would put you!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2015)

Lots of weight on that front wheel. Hate to have a p***ture, That'd be catastrophic.


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Aug 2015)




----------



## Alex H (29 Aug 2015)

That'll be a Morpheus then 

http://www.circecycles.com/products/morpheus/


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Aug 2015)

My wife is not silly!

Nipped up to London Recumbents to pick up the Kettwiesel after some modifications

They have a Pino and some other nice bikes there

I am riding the Kett back, with an overnight stop

Someone has removed my credit card !


----------

